# dura ace 7400 lever hoods?



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

having ridden the hoods to they were completely falling apart, my LBS said "these Cane Creek ones work great!"....well, they don't quite fit. a few options on eBay look pricey and wondering if anyone here has ideas/suggestions/experience they'd like to share.
thanks!
Joe


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

You can probably make these work.

http://www.loosescrews.com/index.cg...c=Campagnolo&item_id=EA-BHNRB&id=829512330086


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

josephr said:


> having ridden the hoods to they were completely falling apart, my LBS said "these Cane Creek ones work great!"....well, they don't quite fit. a few options on eBay look pricey and wondering if anyone here has ideas/suggestions/experience they'd like to share.
> thanks!
> Joe


Are you looking for aero lever hoods or non-aero?..

Just to clarify

7400- Non-aero
7401- Aero
7402- Aero

Each is unique and won't work with the other....

If you are looking for 7400-non-aero, eBay is your best bet...


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> Are you looking for aero lever hoods or non-aero?..
> 
> Just to clarify
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave! ummmm....not really sure and how can I tell? not sure where to find the part number stamped on it. 
Joe


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

there was also 7400 STI i believe


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

latman said:


> there was also 7400 STI i believe


Great point...I forgot about the STI levers/hoods


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

josephr said:


> Thanks Dave! ummmm....not really sure and how can I tell? not sure where to find the part number stamped on it.
> Joe


Post a pic of the levers and I'll be able to tell you..:thumbsup:


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry about taking so long to post a pic....thanks for the help with the identity crisis! I guess I should've taken a pic with this hood off? anyway, its got a while trim line around the top.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

they don't look like any DA 7400 series levers to me


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Some of the very early 7400s didn't have that feature in between the lever and the actual hood, so Joseph could have early 7400s after all. Very, very early in the 7400/600EX time frame, a lot of stuff migrated down the Shinamo parts trees. My Shimano 600EX brake levers look different from every other 600EX lever that I've ever seen. It turns out they're simply remarked Dura Ace AX levers. The same may be true here. 

Joseph, and chance of getting more views of your levers? Are they original to the bike? 

Robert


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

these are earlier non aero DA levers (6 speed?)


----------



## retroawesomeness (Feb 5, 2013)

I actually had the same problem and ended up on this thread. I have a pair of BL-7400 DA levers that came with my Mike Celmins bike. Its the same as the one posted by latman. It was dried-out and tore up. 

I tried those Dia-Compe Non-Aero hoods and they fit fine. It just needs some trimming but it looks good enough to me. It sure beats paying $60 on eBay for some legit replacement hoods. I'll post pics when I get home.


----------



## retroawesomeness (Feb 5, 2013)

View attachment 274994
View attachment 274995

The Dia-Compe hoods fit pretty well. I haven't trimmed the excess rubber that kind of covers the white lining but that's pretty easy to do. The hoods are also available in black and white. I chose the old-skool brown for the retro look.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey Latman --- The ones you posted a picture of is the BL-7402 which was a special issue of those. They look really sharp! 

Thanks retroawesomeness as well..I found the DiaCompes fit quite well also with a little trim work! Certainly better than the Cane Creeks!


----------

